# NCM PME/PD



## Pat in Halifax

Apologies for the time lapse between my promise to kick start this thread and actually getting around to it! I wont lie when I say I am still learning the ropes on this but if I post something that appears (to me) to be unconfirmed, I will make it a point to make that clear. I have started info sessions in MARLANT and have found that we have not been the best at passing some info down to people so some of what I intend to start with may appear elementary to many of you. What I will discuss over the coming days/weeks will be initiatives in the way of Second Language Training, Diploma in Military Arts and Science, Civilian equivalency/Red Seal for some trades and a few other things. I will probably steer clear of RCN centric initiatives as both myself and my counterpart in MARPAC are starting info sessions for respective staffs dealing with these issues. It is my intent however to start off with a quick blurb on CDA, NCM 2020 (How it is steering some of this stuff) and CDA’s NCM PD initiatives. Keep in mind that much if this info is geared to the ‘younger’ crowd but us older guys need to be boned up on this to answer questions from our subordinates.
As mentioned in another thread, I will not give out names of NCM PD Coords for regions or ECs but if you PM me, I can pass them on or steer you to the respective DIN site. 
Stand by…


----------



## brihard

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Apologies for the time lapse between my promise to kick start this thread and actually getting around to it! I wont lie when I say I am still learning the ropes on this but if I post something that appears (to me) to be unconfirmed, I will make it a point to make that clear. I have started info sessions in MARLANT and have found that we have not been the best at passing some info down to people so some of what I intend to start with may appear elementary to many of you. What I will discuss over the coming days/weeks will be initiatives in the way of Second Language Training, Diploma in Military Arts and Science, Civilian equivalency/Red Seal for some trades and a few other things. I will probably steer clear of RCN centric initiatives as both myself and my counterpart in MARPAC are starting info sessions for respective staffs dealing with these issues. It is my intent however to start off with a quick blurb on CDA, NCM 2020 (How it is steering some of this stuff) and CDA’s NCM PD initiatives. Keep in mind that much if this info is geared to the ‘younger’ crowd but us older guys need to be boned up on this to answer questions from our subordinates.
> As mentioned in another thread, I will not give out names of NCM PD Coords for regions or ECs but if you PM me, I can pass them on or steer you to the respective DIN site.
> Stand by…



Much obliged Pat. I and others will be eagerly awaiting.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Most of what I cover in this entry will be derived from *“CANADIAN FORCES PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT SYSTEM DOCUMENT Guidance to the Staff and Line Institutions on the operation of the Professional Development System”*  located at:
http://www.cda-acd.forces.gc.ca/cfpds-sppfc/english/documents/cda-roadmap-achievement-eng.pdf, 
I have found that there is sporadic (at best) information out there about the NCM GS (General Specification) and the term Developmental Period. Believe it or not there are tasks common to the Cpl in the field, the Cpl in the hangar and the LS aboard ship. This is true across the entire rank structure. Because of that, our leadership training is being relooked at to make it more in tune with what we do on a daily basis.

*The Profession of Arms*
The soldier/sailor/airman/woman of old is no longer. The stereo-typed ‘jail or the military’ is no longer the case. We are now called upon in ever changing situations to be an aid to civil power in ‘keeping the peace’, work side by side with other government agencies AND in some cases engage in active combat all inside the same deployment. This has been discussed on this site in other threads before and is termed the “Three Block War”. The concept was briefly used as a military metaphor by the US Marine Corps leadership at the end of the 20th Century. It was resurrected by the Canadian Forces in 2004-2005 and touted as the new model for Canadian field operations. The core idea is that military forces conduct humanitarian, peacekeeping/stabilization, and combat operations simultaneously on three separate city blocks, or more widely. 
Because of this, we need to be constantly learning, constantly evolving in our understanding and constantly aware that things are changing. Life experiences in uniform and training we receive enhance our abilities to conduct ourselves and the operations we now engage in, in a more professional manner. That said, I am not here to delve into that but more to reveal the impetus for what some may say is “…just another change in our training…” It is far more than that and quite frankly, it is about time.
Many have confused NCM PME with OPME. NCM PME addresses the NCM five development periods that include the following courses: BMQ, PLQ, ILP, ALP, SLP, SAP and ELP. OPME is the second DP for junior officers and for NCMs it was a means of self development. Remember, self development is one of the 4 pillars of the CF’s PD Framework; the other three being education, training and experience. (See Ref)

From the Ref above, Developmental Period is defined as “…a timeframe in a career during which an individual is trained, educated, employed and given the opportunity to develop specific occupational or professional skills and knowledge. DPs are distinguished by a progressive increase in the levels of accountability, responsibility, authority, competency, military leadership ability and the knowledge of operations and war. Accordingly, the CFPDS is designed to meet the unique developmental needs of the Officer/NCM. It is defined by five DPs each of which encompasses one or more ranks. Training, education and experience within a DP prepare the Officer/NCM not only for effective employment in that DP but also for progression to subsequent DPs.”
So what does this mean? DPs for us as NCMs are the levels of training done pan-CF and within our Environments from recruit to CPO1/CWO and everything in between. The new catch phrase (which I personally don’t like) you may have heard is ‘cradle to grave’.
In the following, the items in red are the pan-CF career courses. Items in black are trade related courses, on-job experience and SOLET (Second Official Language Education and Training) or just SLT levels. In actual fact, the hope should be to have SLT commence FOR ALL immediately following Recruit Trg. (But this will be discussed in a separate entry)


----------



## Haggis

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> In actual fact, the hope should be to have SLT commence FOR ALL immediately following Recruit Trg. (But this will be discussed in a separate entry)



Close.  The NCMGS states that second language training shall be given to selected NCMs.  The SOLET system cannot meet the organizational and succession demands of the CF today, let alone meeting the requirements of the NCMGS tomorrow.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

My statement re SLT was not in reference to NCM GS but as a separate initiative but you are correct; the criteria now (for those who do not already have it) is for SP'd personnel. That said, "Rosetta Stone"-like software is currently available to the CF and will be made more easily accesible for personnel with deployed units. As well, education reimbursements for other language training MAY (and I stress MAY) become available. You are jumping the gun though and I will get to this and what is being considered.


----------



## Old EO Tech

To build on the NCM PME theme.  Looking at several SITREPS and discussion papers it seems clear that NCM education beyond the core DP system are going to be part of the updated NCM PME program.

http://www.scribd.com/doc/89637303/NCMPD-Modernization-SITREP-201-1

http://www.scribd.com/doc/58936896/Annex-B-24-June-DC


The modernization has 3 objectives

1. Modernize NCM PME
2. Create Academic Opportunities
3. Enable Occupational Certification

Personally I am excited about 2 and 3, as the way forward for NCM PME, as a EME NCM the topic of accreditation is often a hot topic and I am hoping that the branch buys in early to the Occupational Certification program.

And the idea of a DS Certificate and a AS Diploma is certainly a good way forward to replace the OPME program for NCM's, let's just hope that they make it a smooth process, and not fill it with burdensome administrative processes  :-/

Jon


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Thanks for that info by the way. Again, another example of good information that did not get widely dispersed at the time. The following was initially to be relased by CANFORGEN (or so I thought) but released in a CFCOP Newsletter:

The Canadian Forces College Opportunities Program 
(CFCOP) Newsletter

-  Winter 2012 -




Algonquin College builds on Military Training Recognition and Training Opportunities

Military Police: Military police seeking a Police Foundations Diploma will receive credit for 21 of 28 programs towards the Police Foundations program at Algonquin College if they have achieved their QL5 Levels. The remaining courses can be completed within a four year period and every attempt will be made to make them available via online learning opportunities. 

For more information on military training credits, the courses required for the diploma and registration information, go to http://www.algonquincollege.com/military/credit_for_training.htm 

*Please note that similar francophone options are being explored by another francophone post-secondary institution. Further information will be available in Fall 2012. 

Resource Management Support Clerk (RMS Clerk): RMS Clerks seeking credit for the Office Administration program offered by Algonquin College’s Faculty of Business and Hospitality can learn more about what credit they will receive towards their program by visiting the http://www.algonquincollege.com/military/credit_for_training.htm 

For more information on this program, please contact Emily Roberts Coates, at Algonquin College, at 613-727-4723, ext. 3411

Algonquin College Creates On-line Path to Post-Secondary Education 
with the General Arts and Science, One-Year Defence and Security Certificate

As a result of an innovative partnership between Algonquin College, the Association of Canadian Community Colleges and the Canadian Defence Academy, current and retired members of the CAF who have the BMQ qualification and two years of experience are eligible for a credit transfer which will accelerate the time it takes to complete Algonquin’s new General Arts and Science, One Year Defence and Security certificate.  Current and retired members of the CF with BMQ qualification and two years of CF experience are eligible to receive credit for 9 of 13 courses which comprise the certificate.  This certificate is meant for those seeking professional development or career transition opportunities. 

To earn the Defence and Security certificate, students must complete the following four on-line courses.

Course #	Course Name	Hours
ENL1813	Communications I	45.0
ENL1823	Communications II	45.0
BUS2301	Business Computer Applications	45.0
PSI1705	Government of Canada	45.0

Upon completion of the certificate, students can then ladder to the 2nd Year of the General Arts and Science Diploma program: http://www2.algonquincollege.com/generalarts/program/second-year/ 

For updates on this and other Algonquin /DND initiatives please visit our website at: http://www.algonquincollege.com/military/ 

For more information, please contact: 
Darlene Tierney-Goebel
Program Assistant
613-727-4723 ext 5790
tierned@algonquincollege.com


From Soldier to Student, Part 2. USA releases Update on initial report

According to a new study released last July, American colleges continue to expand targeted services to active-duty service members and veterans attending college -- and more aspire to do so in the long term. However, the same study also found that many of those colleges struggle with budget constraints that may impede their progress

For a summary of the report, follow this link to Inside Higher Ed and read more: http://www.insidehighered.com/news/2012/07/26/more-colleges-have-programs-military-and-veteran-students-ace-survey-shows#ixzz296RC22dH  

To access the full report, go to http://www.acenet.edu/news-room/Documents/From-Soldier-to-Student-II-Assessing-Campus-Programs.pdf  


Colleges Want to Provide Opportunities for Military Personnel

Three years ago, the Canadian Defence Academy and the Association of Canadian Community Colleges (ACCC) signed an agreement that aimed to 
•	identify and recognize college programs that suited CF occupational training requirements; 
•	provide career opportunities and possible advanced standing for college graduates in the Canadian Forces; and, 
•	explore other pathways that expand learning opportunities for military personnel 

In March 2009, the first version of the Canadian Forces College Opportunities Directory was launched paving the way for the CF to compare and contrast its training programs with those of civilian post-secondary institutions across the country. 

Colleges were quick to support the initiative. Today, more than 130 programs from over 55 institutions have been recognized by the CF as meeting 11 CF occupational training requirements. 

If family or friends are considering a career with the Canadian Forces, these CF recognized institutions could provide a pathway to prepare for a CF occupation.

For a list of college programs and occupations visit http://cfo-oafc.accc.ca/search.php  


Connecting CF Bases with local colleges and the Recognition of CF training towards Civilian credits

The CFCOP has generated interest for colleges to connect with their local bases and installations. The nature of these connections is helping CFBs engage in discussions surrounding challenges for CF members interested in pursuing learning opportunities at colleges. The intent is to find solutions that overcome any perceived barriers such as
•	prior learning recognition by colleges of CF members training and experience; 
•	addressing registration challenges; and, 
•	examining learning delivery solutions that take into consideration rhythm and tempo of CF member postings and tasks. 

Colleges 101: Key questions to ask!

Are you looking to connect with your local college? Getting to the answers can sometimes be difficult in large institutions. Colleges are for the most part easy to maneuver but sometimes it is worth asking the following questions?

•	Does the college have anyone designated at the college to support military learners? 
•	Who would be the best person (or people) to meet in order to review ‘specific’ CF occupational training requirements in order to identify what CF members already know (ie. CF and personal training and experience)? 
•	Can CF members have their training and experience recognized in advance of the application process so they may identify the training gap that remains for them to achieve certificates, diplomas, and degrees? 

Technical and Trades Curriculum Available in French

Through the support of Canadian Heritage and post-secondary institutions across Canada interested in serving francophone minorities, the "National Consortium for the development of educational resources in French for colleges (CNDRPFC)" is a nonprofit corporation whose mission is to ensure that students and teachers in minority French-speaking Canada, have appropriate instructional materials available in a high quality of French. 

These materials contribute to the quality of education offered to Francophones and Francophiles enrolled in professional programs at technical and trade colleges that serve Francophone minorities in Canada. 

Visit their website to discover the many www.consortiumcollegial.ca educational resources that are available. Some recent additions are very popular with members, including a series of capsules in applied mathematics for training the electronic modules in electricians, carpentry, and welding curriculum. 

To access resources or to partner with the consortium to develop resources deemed essential to Francophone learners, contact the consortium at 506 547 7491.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Apologies for leaving this idle for the last few months but as many of you know, many of the initiatives looked like they may be canned. Happy to say that the program through Algonquin is still a go and something in the form of a CANFORGEN should be out soon (even though the cat has been out of the proverbial bag since the December Newsletter piece). Right now, the proposal from CDA for Education Reimbursement is "...up to 50% to a maximum of $4K a year and $20K in a career." This can all actually be found on the FB page of _CWO Mercer; The Digital Chief_  https://www.facebook.com/?email_confirmed=1#!/thedigitalchief?fref=ts. This is  bit of a kick in the pants but keep in mind, the portion not reimbursed can be claimed on income tax as tuition. As well, this is what the program was up until about 10 years ago. To put in perspective, in 1987, I took a Refrigeration course through correspondence which cost a little over $1200. I was reimbursed about $700, claimed the remainder on Income Tax and in the end was out of pocket less than $150. I am hearing that this will be officially announced 1 Aug. Whether BPSOs are on line with this yet, I cannot answer nor can I answer how ILPs may be affected before the announcement. I suppose if you are really interested, submit one. I have two email queries in to clarify a little and will pass that info on when I get it.
On another note, as typical in the CF, I am posted (still within Halifax area) in the coming weeks. I intend to keep my ear to the ground for updates and as my replacement has absolutely no interest in social media, he is okay with me doing this and passing things on through here and again, if anyone has any specific questions, no promises, but PM me and I will do my best to either answer them or steer you to someone who can.

Pat


----------



## Eye In The Sky

Tks for the info;  while the benefits have been slashed, I think they are great compared to some other employers.   :2c:


----------



## Rheostatic

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> Right now, the proposal from CDA for Education Reimbursement is "...up to 50% to a maximum of $4K a year and $20K in a career."


Any word on what the reserves can expect?


----------



## Pat in Halifax

That is actually one of my queries into CDA. Again, when (if) that comes out, I will get it on here.

Pat


----------



## Haggis

Rheostatic said:
			
		

> Any word on what the reserves can expect?



There are no changes forecast to P Res Education Reimbursement.  The process and allowances will remain unchanged for now.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

Haggis said:
			
		

> There are no changes forecast to P Res Education Reimbursement.  The process and allowances will remain unchanged for now.


This is indeed exactly what I was told this morning. Was it you who called me?


----------



## Haggis

Pat in Halifax said:
			
		

> This is indeed exactly what I was told this morning. Was it you who called me?


 Not me.  But I did get asked the same question by the RCN NCMPD CPO1 Randy earlier this week.  Maybe it was him.


----------



## Pat in Halifax

A bit more info (positive for a change). Rather than sift through, I have copied and pasted an email I sent out to my Unit yesterday morning. It centres on the contents of 2 emails which started getting circulated late Thursday. I also visited the PSO Office in Halifax yesterday morning and they are just waiting for the official green light to start resubmitting/processing ILPs and I suspect this is the common theme across all Bases. Before you are tempted to say, I agree, this is NOT the way this info should be promulgated.  
I am sure further "official" direction is forthcoming.

_*All:

 I wish to bring your attention to information I rec'd Thursday afternoon and thus too late to make a correction to the RO entry. Below are excerpts of a couple of emails from two of the Chiefs working on behalf of all NCMs to secure post secondary Professional Development options. Also, unfortunately, in the review-prior-to-release of CANFORGEN 107/13, the "How do I do this" portion was inadvertently removed from the message. There should be a follow on shortly. In the mean time, I am seeing the PSO Office today to get clarification of potential questions any of you may have. 

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1.    ER funds will be turned back on in a couple of weeks at 100%, so lets take advantage of this opportunity*

2.    NCMs need to see their PSO to complete a ILP for ER funds

3.    NCMs can/should contact or enrol through Algonquin College or La Cite College for course instructions

4.    DSC is an entry level program for NCMs if you have pers who have college or university level courses already there might be a more challenging route for them to pursue.

5.    I am available to talk to anyone who would like advice on this matter via my email postoffice@ralphmercer.ca, Skype at mercer.r or traditional mil POC

6.    The program is completely DL

*The numbers mentioned in ROs are those for the 14/15 and follow-on years as the 100% has only been authorized for the 13/14 year. (These are the numbers mentioned in a previous post here: 50%, $4k, $20k)
Note point 4 as well.  

CREATING ACADEMIC OPPORTUNITIES FOR NON-COMMISSION MEMBERS 
The Canadian Defence Academy (CDA) has an ongoing commitment to provide a continuous learning environment that enables and encourages Non-Commissioned Members (NCMs) to improve their educational and professional competencies in support of the requirements of the Canadian Armed Forces (CAF).  CDA has developed an integrated, progressive self-development pathway that starts with a Defence and Security Certificate that can lead to diploma and degree opportunities for NCMs. 
Defence and Security Certificate
This unique online, entry-level certificate is the starting point for NCMs to develop the skills necessary to succeed in a military environment.  The Defence and Security Certificate is open to all NCMs, including retired members of the Canadian Armed Forces, who have completed the Basic Military Qualification and have two years of Canadian Armed Forces experience.  Qualified applicants will automatically receive credits for 9 courses towards the Defence and Security Certificate. To complete the certificate, participating members are required to successfully complete two communications courses, a business computer applications course and a course on the government of Canada.
Professional Development is a Shared Responsibility
The Defence and Security Certificate is a one-year program that leads to year two of a General Arts and Science diploma, or can be applied to other diploma programs. The development of the online version of the General Arts and Science diploma and other degree programs is dependent on sufficient enrolment numbers in the Defence and Security Certificate.
Career Enhancing
The development of academic opportunities will provide a progressive relevant education path that supports and enhances the members> '>  professional development and incorporates the values of learning within the NCM Corps. CDA has been careful to identify educational pathways that are fully compatible with identified CAF requirements while providing self-improvement opportunities.  This modern approach to self-development will ensure that the NCM Corps remains focused on the CAF needs, while recognizing the skills and experience> s of the NCM Corps and the work/life challenges associated with military life. Follow-on Diploma programs will be announced as they become available, and will be based on enrolment in the Defence and Security Certificate.
Begin the Journey
The Defence and Security Certificate, which launched in the 2013 spring semester, is ready for enrolment now at Algonquin and La Cite Colleges! To take full advantage of this self-development opportunity, contact your local PSO to start your Individual Learning plan , and contact the registrars at either LA Cite or Algonquin Colleges to enrol. For more information or briefings on the program contact CWO Ralph Mercer at +CDA.NCM.ModernPD@forces.gc.ca or postoffice@ralphmercer.ca, CDA 271-3972.

Algonquin enrolment link for Defence and Security Certificate: http://www3.algonquincollege.com/military/files/2013/05/Algonquin_College_Defence_and_Security_Certificate_Program_Overview_Credit_Recognition_and_Course_Registration_Process_Final.pdf

La Cite College Link: TBA

AND ALSO THIS:> 

Ladies and gentlemen,

I wish to bring you up to date on the way ahead regarding Education Reimbursement (ER) for the current fiscal year and beyond. CDA has secured sufficient funds to process Individual Learning Plans (ILP) based on the existing policy (100% refund for Reg Force and 50% for Res Force) for this FY only. 
ILPs that have been on hold will now be processed for the Fall Semester.  Personnel who already have an active ILP will be notified on or about 5 Jul 2013 via e-mail of the status of their ILP. Additionally, a CANFORGEN will be promulgated in early July announcing the re-opening of the program for FY 2013/14.
Please note that this is only an interim solution as the recommendations of the ongoing CAFPDS Study will be taken into consideration in the development of the future ER Policy beyond 31 March 2014. 
In the meantime, I ask that you encourage your NCMs to avail themselves of the learning opportunity announced via the CANFORGEN below:
http://vcds.mil.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2013/107-13_e.asp

********************************************************************************************************************

Mesdames et messieurs,

Je veux vous aviser de la direction adoptée au sujet du remboursement des frais d'études (RE) pour l'année fiscale en cours et pour les années futures.

L'ACD a obtenu accès aux fonds nécessaires pour financer les Plans d'Apprentissage Individuels (PAI) selon la politique actuelle (remboursement à 100% pour la Force régulière et 50% pour les réservistes) pour l'année fiscale en cours seulement. 

Les PAI qui avaient été mis en suspend seront maintenant actionnés pour la session d'automne. Les militaires qui ont un PAI actif seront avisés vers le 5 juillet 2013 par courriel du statut de leur PAI. De plus, un CANFORGEN sera publié au début de juillet pour annoncer officiellement que le programme est ré-ouvert pour l'AF 2013/14.

Veuillez prendre note que ceci n'est qu'une solution intérimaire puisque les recommandations de la présente étude sur le PPFC seront considérés dans la rédaction de la nouvelle politique RE qui prendra force après le 31 mars 2014.

Entre temps, je sollicite votre collaboration en encourageant vos MRs à prendre avantage de l'opportunité d'apprentissage annoncée au CANFORGEN ci-dessous:
http://vcds.mil.ca/vcds-exec/pubs/canforgen/2013/107-13_f.asp
*_
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

I have removed the signature blocks but for anyone who wants a copy of these, drop me a line via PM (with your pusser email) or for those who know who I am, send me an email Tuesday and I will forward these to you.

Pat


----------



## Haggis

We must be on the same distribution list.  ;D


----------



## Eye In The Sky

I was told (from PSO shop) that ER $ will be "turned back on" 01 Aug.  I've also asked for more info on Para 4 in that email.


----------



## Haggis

ER funds are intended to be used to provide self development opportunities for NCMs by approving certificate, diploma or degree programs that are deemed to be "in the best interests of the Canadian Forces", a pretty broad definition which leads to the subjective appraisal of the worth of a particular program to the profession of arms.  You can expect the definition of "best interests of the Canadian Forces" to be tightened up considerably in the future.


----------



## TCM621

Here is the NCM PD CANFORGEN. However, when I spoke to the PSO office about it, they were surprised. Even DGPR was caught off guard by this. Hopefully more info will follow



> CANFORGEN 107/13 CMP 044/13 251307Z JUN 13
> CANADIAN ARMED FORCES NON COMMISSIONED MEMBER PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT MODERNIZATION PROGRAMME UPDATE
> UNCLASSIFIED
> 
> REFERENCES: A. CMP INSTRUCTION 17.04 EDUCATIONAL REIMBURSEMENT
> B. CBI 210: MISCELLANEOUS ENTITLEMENTS AND GRANTS
> C. CANFORGEN 218/12 CFJOD PARA 8. 01 NOV 12
> 
> THE CANADIAN DEFENCE ACADEMY (CDA) ESTABLISHED THE NON COMMISSIONED MEMBER (NCM) PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT MODERNIZATION PROGRAMME IN 2010, AS A PROFESSIONAL DEVELOPMENT (PD) CONFIGURATION THAT FLOWS FROM THREE LINES OF OPERATIONS (LOO): TO DEVELOP NCM PROFESSIONAL MILITARY EDUCATION (PME), TO CREATE ACADEMIC OPPORTUNITIES AND TO CERTIFY NCM MOSIDS
> THE DEVELOPMENT OF THE NCM PME LOO IS COMPLETE AND THE CANADIAN FORCES LEADERSHIP AND RECRUIT SCHOOL (CFLRS) IS NOW INTEGRATING THE MODERNIZED NCM PME FRAMEWORK INTO THE PD TRAINING CURRENTLY IN EFFECT FOR NCM S. THE CDA CONTINUES TO ENGAGE THE OCCUPATION MANAGING AUTHORITIES SO THAT THEY WILL EXPLORE NCM MOSID CERTIFICATION. LIKEWISE, THE ACADEMIC OPPORTUNITIES LOO HAS ADVANCED, TO THE POINT WHERE IMPLEMENTATION OF THESE OPPORTUNITIES AND THEIR RELATED ENROLMENT CAN NOW COMMENCE. THIS LOO PROVIDES THE NCM CORPS WITH ACCESS TO ACCREDITED SELF-IMPROVEMENT OPPORTUNITIES THAT WILL MAKE INTELLECTUAL DEVELOPMENT AVAILABLE IN SUPPORT OF THE EXISTING NCM PME PROGRAMME
> THE DEFENCE AND SECURITY CERTIFICATE (DSC) IS THE FIRST ACADEMIC OPPORTUNITY TO BE OFFERED TO NCM S. THE CERTIFICATE IS OPEN TO ALL NCM S, WHO HAVE COMPLETED THE BASIC MILITARY QUALIFICATION AND HAVE TWO YEARS OF CAF EXPERIENCE. QUALIFIED APPLICANTS WILL AUTOMATICALLY RECEIVE CREDITS FOR 9 COURSES TOWARDS THE DEFENCE AND SECURITY CERTIFICATE. TO OBTAIN THE CERTIFICATE, PARTICIPATING MEMBERS WILL BE REQUIRED TO SUCCESSFULLY COMPLETE THE FOLLOWING FOUR COURSES:
> ENL 1813 - COMMUNICATIONS I
> BUS 301 - BUSINESS COMPUTER APPLICATIONS
> ENL 1823 - COMMUNICATIONS II
> PSI 1702 - GOVERNMENT OF CANADA
> THE DSC OPENED FOR ENROLMENT IN MAY 2013. IT IS A ONE-YEAR PROGRAMME THAT IS RECOGNIZED AND CREDITED BY OTHER DIPLOMA PROGRAMMES AT OUR PARTNER COLLEGES. THE DSC WILL ALSO CONSTITUTE THE FIRST YEAR OF THE TWO-YEAR GENERAL ARTS AND SCIENCE DIPLOMA PROGRAMME
> GIVEN THAT THE OFFICER PROFESSIONAL MILITARY EDUCATION (OPME) PROGRAMME WILL NO LONGER BE DELIVERED AND THAT THE CANADIAN ARMED FORCES JUNIOR OFFICER DEVELOPMENT (CAFJOD) PROGRAMME (REF C) THAT REPLACES IT WILL NOT BE AVAILABLE TO NCM S, ALL NEW NCM APPLICANTS WILL BE DIRECTED TO THE DSC PROGRAMME. THE CDA IS ALSO EVALUATING ADVANCED SELF-DEVELOPMENT PROGRAMMES FOR NCM S WHO ARE ENTERING STRATEGIC-LEVEL EMPLOYMENT >
> WITH RESPECT TO MEMBERS OF THE PROFESSION OF ARMS IN CANADA, SELF-DEVELOPMENT IS A RESPONSIBILITY SHARED BY THE CAF AND THE NCM CORPS. SO AS TO ENCOURAGE NCM S TO TAKE ADVANTAGE OF THE SELF-DEVELOPMENT OPPORTUNITIES, THE CAF OFFER THE EDUCATIONAL REIMBURSEMENT (ER) PROGRAMME AS A MECHANISM TO SUPPORT ACCESS TO EXTERNAL EDUCATION AND TRAINING OPPORTUNITIES (REFS A AND B)
> ALL INTERESTED NCM S ARE STRONGLY RECOMMENDED TO MEET WITH THEIR LOCAL PSO SO AS TO OBTAIN PERSONALIZED BRIEFINGS AND DETAILED INSTRUCTIONS ON HOW TO ENROL IN THE ACADEMIC OPPORTUNITIES PROGRAMMES
> QUESTIONS MAY BE DIRECTED TO THE CDA NCM PD MODERNIZATION PROJECT AT EMAIL CONTACT (PLUS)CDA.NCM.MODERNPD AT FORCES.GC.CA


----------



## sidemount

There is more to follow.

I got an email on this from the CDA.....the long and short of it is Academic Reimbursment is coming back....canforgen soon to follow.

WRT the defence and security certificate. It is done through algonquin college, requires and ILP to be done up.

Here is a link that should be helpful.....if you need anymore info, fire an email to the address on the canforgen, they will eventually get back to you, this is how I got the info and links.


http://www3.algonquincollege.com/military/files/2013/05/Algonquin_College_Defence_and_Security_Certificate_Program_Overview_Credit_Recognition_and_Course_Registration_Process_Final.pdf


----------



## Old EO Tech

Has anyone heard from CDA lately on how far along in the DP system is Algonquin for certification/accreditation? Has any trade/Corp accreditation happened?


----------



## Jarnhamar

I'm not sure if it's what you're asking about but for the "1 year" Defense and Security certificate  CF members who have passed basic training (I believe) get credited 9 out of 13 credits (with a $10 admin fee x9 credits to transfer them).   

The 4 remaining courses run about $400 each and courses completed after 31 August will see the member reimburse for 50% of the money opposed to 100%


I've yet to receive an answer if the 1 year cirt can be followed up with something in order to get someone a 2 year general arts and science type diploma.


----------



## Old EO Tech

ObedientiaZelum said:
			
		

> I'm not sure if it's what you're asking about but for the "1 year" Defense and Security certificate  CF members who have passed basic training (I believe) get credited 9 out of 13 credits (with a $10 admin fee x9 credits to transfer them).
> 
> The 4 remaining courses run about $400 each and courses completed after 31 August will see the member reimburse for 50% of the money opposed to 100%
> 
> 
> I've yet to receive an answer if the 1 year cirt can be followed up with something in order to get someone a 2 year general arts and science type diploma.



What I'm asking is that the intent is that the DP1/BMQ was only supposed to be the start not the end, it was supposed to continue to the entire NCM DP system and then other branch's /Corps would be invited to cert their training as well.  So it's been a year since any updates, has the PLQ/ILP/ALP  etc been looked at for certification?  Towards any program, not just the DSC 1 year, but maybe the BMAS or other programs.


----------



## Spring_bok

I have completed the One Year Defence and Security Certificate and several courses towards the Military Arts and Science Diploma (DMaSc).  The DMasc was built around the OPME program and so alot of the courses are not being run or are rarely run.  Has anyone heard of any recent developments in the creation of a Year 2 General Arts and Sciences Diploma in Defence and Security?


----------



## TCM621

Had anyone taken the defence and security program from Algonquin college, aka the NCM Pd program,  yet? I am wondering if it is worth it.  Most of it seems to be written off through training and then some basic communication courses. I guess it is good PER  fodder but for someone with a couple of years of college under my belt is it worth time?


----------



## TCM621

Thanks my search fu was weak. Maybe a mod can merge them.


----------



## Jarnhamar

When the CF refunded the whole course I would imagine it's better.

IF you get refeunded through the NCMPD program you'll still end up paying $1700 out of pocket for the PER points the cert will give you.


----------



## TCM621

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> When the CF refunded the whole course I would imagine it's better.
> 
> IF you get refeunded through the NCMPD program you'll still end up paying $1700 out of pocket for the PER points the cert will give you.


It isn't covered 100%? I would assume it would be covered under the regular education benefits.


----------



## sidemount

It is. ILPs are still being covered 100%

Ive got a few guys finishing it right now


----------



## Jarnhamar

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> It isn't covered 100%? I would assume it would be covered under the regular education benefits.


I had an email last summer stating come August 2014 members would recieve 50% refund instead of the previous 100% refund.  I'd love to be wrong as I'm currently going through the NCM PD program.


----------



## TCM621

I need to have a chat with the BPSO's office, I guess. It might be worth doing for free but it sure doesn't seem worth doing at 50%. Good thing they are making ncms pay, what with their higher pay and all.


----------



## Jarnhamar

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> I need to have a chat with the BPSO's office, I guess. It might be worth doing for free but it sure doesn't seem worth doing at 50%. Good thing they are making ncms pay, what with their higher pay and all.



Yea. Me and you can be the exact same soldier (time in, courses, skill) but if I can afford this and you can't I'll merit higher, get promoted faster and make more money.


----------



## sidemount

have a look at the CDA's DWAN website. It has up to date info on academic reimbursment. It is currently still at 100% (just had a claim completed for a university course). What they are looking at in the future is a yearly/career cap. Not implemented, possible changes coming summer 15.


Also call your PSO's office, they will tell you the same.

Jarnhamar: you are right, we had this conversation in my shop the other day. On the eme SCRIT its worth a fair bit of points, even more so the year that you complete the courses (double dipping for points). If you can afford, and have the time to complete it, you are basicly buying promotion points. I like the idea of free education, but for it to be as worth as much as it is towards promotion for just a college certificate.....not a fan.


----------



## Halifax Tar

Apologies for the revival. 

Has anyone pursued this ?  Did you find it a worth while endeavour ?


----------



## TCM621

Halifax Tar said:
			
		

> Apologies for the revival.
> 
> Has anyone pursued this ?  Did you find it a worth while endeavour ?


I spoke with the BPSO about this program and since I already had some university it was deemed a waste of time and money. It is aimed at people who have no post secondary at all and want to do some. 

I am looking at taking some management courses through one of the online universities as they are more in line with the type to find PD I feel I need to progress as a leader.


----------



## Halifax Tar

Tcm621 said:
			
		

> I spoke with the BPSO about this program and since I already had some university it was deemed a waste of time and money. It is aimed at people who have no post secondary at all and want to do some.
> 
> I am looking at taking some management courses through one of the online universities as they are more in line with the type to find PD I feel I need to progress as a leader.



Interesting.  I have a couple of courses from St Lawrence and George Brown College but no university.  This may be a good start a person in my position then.


----------



## Sub_Guy

Spring_bok said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard of any recent developments in the creation of a Year 2 General Arts and Sciences Diploma in Defence and Security?



I don't know if this is new or not, but I don't recall seeing this information when I started working towards the certificate.

http://www.algonquincollege.com/military/files/2016/12/Algonquin-College-General-Arts-and-Science-Diploma-Year-II_Dec-2016.pdf


----------



## mathieu1802

Anybody know a place where we can do part 2 in French,...
Algonquin college offer part 2 but it would be easier for me to do it in French....

thank for your help

Mathieu  :cdnsalute:


----------

